
Announcing Kubernetes 1.3: Bridging Cloud Native and Enterprise Workloads - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/kubernetes-1.3-bridging-cloud-native-and-enterprise-workloads.html
======
kentt
Here's the changelog
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/CHANGEL...](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md/#v130)

I'm confused as to whether scheduled jobs is in this release. Great work k8s
team.

edit: I see it got pushed to 1.4
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/28496](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/28496).
Too bad, I was really looking forward to that.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Yep, JUST missed it :(

Fortunately, we're on 3 month release cycles, so you won't have to wait long
:)

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

~~~
tazjin
Then it'll be just in time for my birthday!

Keep up the great work guys, Kubernetes is amazing.

------
TheIronYuppie
We have to thank the community for the amazing work in this release - Stateful
application support, laptop development in one command and cross cluster
service federation. Onward and upward!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

------
philips
Previous discussion when the release was tagged on GitHub late last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12022215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12022215)

------
themgt
Minikube is great for finally providing a reasonable toes-in-the-water
experience.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Yep! For those that haven't seen it -
[https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube)
It's really cool - even runs a FULL UI locally (minikube dashboard), and
supports xhyve, virtualbox, KVM and VMWare Fusion.

TL;DR

    
    
      # For Mac
      $ curl -Lo minikube https://storage.googleapis.com/minikube/releases/v0.4.0/minikube-darwin-amd64 && chmod +x minikube && sudo mv minikube /usr/local/bin/
      # For Linux
      curl -Lo minikube https://storage.googleapis.com/minikube/releases/v0.4.0/minikube-linux-amd64 && chmod +x minikube && sudo mv minikube /usr/local/bin/
      $ minikube start
      $ (99% of regular kubernetes commands here)
    

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

~~~
JustinGarrison
Why does minikube use a VM layer on Linux? Is it just for flexibility and not
using the local docker daemon?

~~~
dlor
We mainly use the VM to provide a well-known and tested environment for
Kubernetes to run in. Running inside a Docker container on Linux would have
similar benefits, but there are still a few bugs with running some of the
Kubernetes components inside containers.

We'll probably add a "native" option for Linux at some point. See this issue:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube/issues/261](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube/issues/261)
for a little more conversation.

Disclosure: I work at Google, on Minikube.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
This is very cool, finally I don't need a datacentre to test some things :)

thanks!

------
Perceptes
Has the documentation website been updated? I'm still seeing a lot of things
that link directly to "release-1.2" and I can't find any information about
RBAC. Kubernetes is great, but the docs have never been treated as a first-
class citizen. I'd love to see the docs be considered part of the deliverable
that is a release.

------
djb_hackernews
Two questions:

1) Does kubernetes have checkpoint/restore on its roadmap? We'd like to
restore from a checkpoint instead of a fullblown docker run...

2) Is it possible to get hired directly onto the kubernetes team?

~~~
TheIronYuppie
1) Can you say more what you're looking for? Specifically image
checkpoint/restore? Something else? 2) Yes! We're hiring :) However, you can
start working on k8s wherever you are - we're 100% open source.

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

~~~
praveenster
Is the open source work on Kubernetes at Google being done directly on the
GitHub repo or is there an internal mirror where work is first done and
internal issues tracked separately, similar to Android?

~~~
boulos
100% open (there is no mirror repo that I'm aware of). There's certainly
internal discussion, particularly when some members of the team don't want to
be "seen in public", but this isn't like other projects where it's sync'ed
from a hidden internal repo.

Disclaimer: while I work at Google on Cloud, and know the K8s folks, I've
never even committed any changes.

------
Smushman
Can't get the hello world to run... something is amiss in the instructions. I
get to here, using windows:

C:\Users\kkss\hellonode>docker build -t gcr.io/<HIDDEN>/hello-node:v1 .

An error occurred trying to connect: Post
[http://%2F%2F.%2Fpipe%2Fdocker_engine/v1.23/build?buildargs=...](http://%2F%2F.%2Fpipe%2Fdocker_engine/v1.23/build?buildargs=%7B%7D&cgroupparent=&cpuperiod=0&cpuquota=0&cpusetcpus=&cp)
usetmems=&cpushares=0&dockerfile=Dockerfile&labels=%7B%7D&memory=0&memswap=0&rm=1&shmsize=0&t=gcr.io%2F<HIDDEN>%2Fhello-
node%3Av1&ulimits=null: open //./pipe/docker_engine: The system cannot find
the file specified.

~~~
JBerlinsky
Looks like you need to set up `docker-machine`, or use the new Docker for
Windows distribution [1], which abstractly includes it.

1:
[https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/windows/](https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/windows/)

~~~
Smushman
The instruction that I needed to run 'Docker Quickstart' (as Administrator)
was not obvious.

I guess it is difficult to describe the steps when there is a major difference
between platform methods (windows 7 and Docker Toolbox vs win 10 with Docker).

After that I am up and running. Thanks for the pointer.

------
matburt
I have a cluster that I'm looking to upgrade on AWS and was holding off for
some information on upgrade procedures but I see this "Instructions coming
soon" under "Known Issues and Important Steps before Upgrading".

~~~
Perceptes
There is some information here: [http://kubernetes.io/docs/admin/cluster-
management/](http://kubernetes.io/docs/admin/cluster-management/)

I've had a lot of bad experiences with the Kubernetes docs being misleading,
outdated, or incomplete, so be relying on anything there.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
We have a brand new repo for fixing these things -
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes.github.io](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes.github.io)
\- but that said, if you EVER run into something misleading, outdated or
incomplete, please ping immediately!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

~~~
Perceptes
Thanks! I'm aware of that repo. I think the problem is much deeper than can be
fixed by creating more issues in the repo. The docs for k8s really need to be
approached holistically by a technical writer or someone else who works on it
full time. What's there now, and the approach the project has taken towards
docs thus far, has resulted in information that is inconsistent, not well
organized, and not well maintained. I think comprehensive documentation should
be considered a requirement for a release—just as important as the code or the
test suite. Software is only useful if people can figure out how to use it,
and it's very hard to do that when it's so difficult to find high quality
information.

------
embwbam
How does Kubernetes compare with Docker? Does it compete with swarm, or which
parts of the docker tools does it overlap with?

~~~
hosh
Docker Swarm (built into Docker 1.2) is in the same econiche as Kubernetes,
but is not as mature. It is still catching up, and probably more on par with
pre-1.0 Kubernetes feature-wise. Kubernetes is what Docker will be when it
grows up.

Note: I don't work for Docker or on the Kubernetes team. I have put things
into production with Docker, Docker Compose, AWS ECS, and Kubernetes 1.1 on
AWS for the past two years and have built tools on top of K8S.

------
gketuma
Maybe this is off topic, but how do you pronounce Kubernetes. Is the last 'es'
silent?

~~~
loganekz
koo-ber-net-ees [1]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/brendandburns/status/585479466648018944](https://twitter.com/brendandburns/status/585479466648018944)

